# Companion Vehicle to the Bv206



## Kirkhill (17 Jun 2014)

For those inclined towards a bit more speed than the Bv206 offers - a nice little recce runabout.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lm37iDBLIgM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnzpS8Xhqog
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZTg9X13JvE







'Pologies if someone has already posted this toy.  40 mph on water.  55 mph on land.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (17 Jun 2014)

Interesting that the whole body is sprung to the tracks. I note that he never seems to carry any load and that ground clearance is limited.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (4 Jul 2014)

Seems the BV206 is going to be clunking  along for awhile longer the SF MTV contract is cancelled


----------



## daftandbarmy (4 Jul 2014)

They'll need something like that to just go out for milk in Manitoba right now.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (4 Jul 2014)

I saw a bunch of our BV 206's that had been surplussed in a yard in Ft St John about a 1 & 1/2 years ago


----------

